

Ask HN: Has anybody here ever participated in 'snapnames' as a buyer or seller ? - jacquesm

I'm thinking of auctioning off some of my domains, there isn't enough time in a life to implement all the stuff that I've registered domains for over the years, and I've been looking for a way to do that.<p>snapnames seems to fit the bill (I've looked at 'flippa' too but they have a lot of weird conditions), has anybody here used snapnames as a buyer or a seller? If so what is your verdict?
======
Mankhool
What about NameJet? I've purchased domains from them and everything was
straight forward and easy.

~~~
jacquesm
Thanks, I'll check them out.

